# Another Furry Related Music Video



## Diego117 (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't know if this has been brought up before because I just saw it today, but here it is

Music video for Savior by Rise Against
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhU3RajAo9k

Interesting to say the least.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes, everything that has animal costumes has to do with furry.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 27, 2009)

interesting


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTW8oUV8Aq0


----------



## Shadow (Oct 27, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTW8oUV8Aq0



Classic associated-with-furry song ftw.


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 27, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Classic associated-with-furry song ftw.


every time some one says furry music video i think of that one


----------



## RoseHexwit (Oct 27, 2009)

I usually have problems understanding music videos, but I REALLY don't get this one.


----------



## Diego117 (Oct 27, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Yes, everything that has animal costumes has to do with furry.



I just said furry related to spark interest.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 27, 2009)

Diego117 said:


> I just said furry related to spark interest.



False advertising. I'm suing! >:U


----------



## Dass (Oct 27, 2009)

I think someone beat you to that by like a month in the tube.

Still the weirdest music video I've ever seen.


----------



## Hir (Oct 27, 2009)

AND GUESS WHO GOT TO IT FIRST

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=52349

RAAAAWR D:<


----------



## Diego117 (Oct 27, 2009)

Shadow said:


> False advertising. I'm suing! >:U



But, but, I has no monies! D:



I don't browse The Tube that much. I did a search and nothing showed up so I assumed it was never brought up. Unless I fail at search. That's my luck.


----------



## Hir (Oct 27, 2009)

Well browse it more ;~;

That said I love Rise Against and Savior is one of my favourite Rise Against songs.


----------



## Diego117 (Oct 28, 2009)

It's a really good song and it is really catchy. It's one of those songs that I can listen to over and over without getting tired of it.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Oct 28, 2009)

I would pay money to see fursuiters beat each other up.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Oct 28, 2009)

Ooh Rise Against ^ ^ one of my favorite bands, I can't believe I never saw this,
thanks for sharing this, I'd probably never stumble upon this because i listen to music while doing other stuff so I really haven't seen many music videos


----------



## RoqsWolf (Oct 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> AND GUESS WHO GOT TO IT FIRST
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=52349
> 
> RAAAAWR D:<



Checked out the old thread before, are ya seriouse thats you at 0:58 ? X3


----------

